# What could I make to sell for a little bit of cash?



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

Im only 14 and cant get a job, I do woodworking so what do you think I could make and sell just to get a little bit of money?

Thank you
Tim


----------



## TheCook (Aug 5, 2012)

Cutting boards are probably the easiest thing way to turn scraps of wood into money.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lots of simple toys and puzzles can be made. Look up "Diabolical Dice" and "Last Man Standing" puzzle.
Another easy one is the old "Nail in the Block of Wood" puzzler.

Good Luck!


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

What type of tools do you have or have access to? that will play a big part on what you can make.


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

Be mindful not to do anything dangerous in your pursuit of a bit of money.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Any market in your area for corn hole boards? Bags can be ordered online if no sewing machine access.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

If you have a lathe your options open up a bit more. Ice cream scoops, pizza cutters, pens, etc all require a little upfront cost but you can usually sell them pretty easy for a bit of a profit if you know where to sell (think craft fairs, markets, etsy). Depending on where in Sydney you live, it might be easy or tough. I'd try to find a market where people have a bit of extra cash that they'd be willing to drop on something nicer.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Picnic tables.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

If you haave access to any wooden pallets, free is good.
Lots of rustic stuff can be made using very few simple tools to more advanced stuff requiring a planer, etc.

I made some crates that sold and condiment rack that was given as a gift.

Crate building jig

Condiment storage/display shelf


----------



## Bullet (Apr 14, 2009)

Bird houses and feeders.

Also - some elementary schools have fund raising craft fairs where the kids can buy gifts for family members for holidays. I've made painted coat hooks and Christmas ornaments that sell well - made out of small scraps that I save up. Even after the 25% or so that I donate, I still make a couple hundred for four or five hours of work.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wooden puzzles, boxes, cutting boards picture frames, concentrate on cash and carry items.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

anything with very few parts, short build time and costs less than $5


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I second bird houses and feeders.
Also squirrel feeders.


----------



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you all very much for replying, I have got some great ideas to work with now.


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't forget about the "magic" wine bottle holders. They are fairly easy to make and people seem to like them.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

A bit off topic but…...when I was 13 I made a buttload of cash one Summer by painting mailbox posts. Our neighborhood HOA required residents to maintain a wooden mailbox post. All were painted "Hunter Green". 
I strolled around the neighborhood toting my supplies in a 5 gal bucket. When I saw a mailbox that needed some love (and many did), I ran up to the house and rang the bell. I could scrape, prime, and paint the post in about an hour. I charged $15 and probably painted 150-200 posts that Summer. 
Good cash for a 13 year old in 1990.


----------

